# interview in tesco warehouse please help me



## aamirshanu (Oct 29, 2012)

hi good day 
i have got a interview with tesco warehouse distribution in reading ...does any one know 

what type of questions they will ask? this will be my first interview in uk and i dont 

have any experience in warehouses.. and the lady who called me she said the 

interview will last for four hours...omg what they will do with me in four hours?

and how tough the interrview will be? english is not my first language some where

i struggle when i speak


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

aamirshanu said:


> hi good day
> i have got a interview with tesco warehouse distribution in reading ...does any one know
> 
> what type of questions they will ask? this will be my first interview in uk and i dont
> ...


Four hour interview? Chances are you will be watching a video of some kind. Most interviews in the UK are quite standard - they use a situational method of asking questions. 

Example questions could be: 

-Tell me about a time you had to deal with a time constraint?

-Tell me about a time you had to give negative feedback to a colleague?

-Describe the toughest challenge you ever faced.

-List the steps you would take to make an important decision on the job?

Google "Situational Interview Questions" for sample questions and how to correctly give answers - ie. describe the situation, what action did you take, and what was the result. 

If you have never had experience in a warehouse, be sure to consider what experience you DO have and how it could relate to any type of Warehouse work. 

No idea how tough the interview will be. It is a tough job market so you definitely have to shine in the interview. Practice with a friend or family member - get them to ask you questions and rate you on how well you answer them. 

Above all, be confident, professional and friendly. Dress up for the interview - bring copies of your CV, a pen & paper, and a list of questions you may want to ask the interviewer. Doesn't hurt to bring a passport and/or proof to work in the UK, though most employers will request that later if you pass the interview. 

Good luck!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There may also be tests as part of the interview day, such as numeracy and literacy, IT skills, manual dexterity etc, depending on job spec. Numeracy may be additions, subtractions, multiplications and divisions, fractions and decimals, sequence, percentage, average, median etc. Literacy may be about correcting spelling and grammar, and a short essay (one side of A4) about subject of your choice or something related to your job (e.g where I would I like to be in 5 years' time). What they are looking for isn't what you write but how you express yourself, with correct grammar, spelling and syntax. If you are more familar with US English, try to learn British spelling and usage.


----------



## aamirshanu (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Joppa and Leanna


----------



## aamirshanu (Oct 29, 2012)

and the lady who called me she also said the interview will be in group assesment 

what they do ask in group assesment?some kind of practical?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

aamirshanu said:


> and the lady who called me she also said the interview will be in group assesment
> 
> what they do ask in group assesment?some kind of practical?


Oh, they may set up an imaginery task for the group to tackle and they observe how you get on (a bit like in Lord Sugar's Apprentice series on TV, but obviously nothing as elaborate), or you may be asked to chair a discussion.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The tip is not to dominate the proceedings but also not to be too negative but contribute actively to the task, and getting your fellow members involved. It's to assess how you get on in a team (collaborative work as a team player).


----------



## aamirshanu (Oct 29, 2012)

Joppa said:


> The tip is not to dominate the proceedings but also not to be too negative but contribute actively to the task, and getting your fellow members involved. It's to assess how you get on in a team (collaborative work as a team player).


thank you so much joppa


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I should think a group assessment will be, a group of job seekers invited to understand the company policy, (in this case Tesco). They would asses your ability to understand working as a team, as the Tesco warehouses are large, and people working there do need to comprehend instructions, and sometimes be able to give instructions, in clear understandable English, and also be able to read orders from customers, so that the warehouse can run fast and efficiently, within the companies health and safety regulations.
There will be some kind of language assessment, and numeracy, and they may possibly ask you to perform a practical test, showing the ability to work as a team, and bearing health and safety in mind.


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

My first job at 16 was for a supermarket. It'll be basically a training/interview/assessment all packed into one if it's 4 hours long.

You impressed them to get an interview so just build on that positive and you'll be fine. Also it's for a warehouse position, I was unlucky and had to deal with the 'general public' on the shop floor. Grrrrrrrr how I hated that job.


----------

